# Werte in externer Datei speichern und wieder auslesen?



## little08 (31. Mai 2008)

Hi.
ich habe ein Programm geschrieben in dem ich unter anderem über combo-boxen eine Auswahl abfrage.
Jetzt frage ich mich wie ich die ausgewählten werte der Boxen speichern kann (so dass sie nach neustart des Programms noch vorhanden sind) und natülich nach dem neustart dann wieder damit arbeiten kann.

danke im vorraus..

mfg little


----------



## Morgyr (31. Mai 2008)

Die Antwort steht doch im Titel, von dir selbst geschrieben.


----------



## L-ectron-X (31. Mai 2008)

Morgyr hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die Antwort steht doch im Titel, von dir selbst geschrieben.


 :? Das weiß er/sie auch, dass Werte extern gespeichert werden können, nur wie und welche Varianten...
darum gehts wohl eher.

@little08: Gibt mehrere Möglichkeiten. Serialisieren, eine XML-Datei erzeugen, eine Textdatei erzeugen, in eine Datenbank schreiben etc. pp. Hängt von der Anwendung ab.


----------



## little08 (31. Mai 2008)

jah... xml oder text datei wäre mir am liebsten...

kannst du mir sagen wo ich das nachschauen kann oder mir das kurz erklären (beispiel oder so)?

danke schonmal..

mfg little


----------



## Gast (31. Mai 2008)

guck dir mal java.util.Properties an. die klasse bietet nen haufen methoden für genau sowas an.


----------



## little08 (31. Mai 2008)

hilft mir nicht so richtig weiter...
ich weiß wie man werte in einer .txt datei speichert, mehr aber auch nicht.

mein problem ist, ich möchte die vier von comboboxen ausgewählten werte beim klicken eines buttons ein eine Datei speichern, und diese beim Neustart wieder auslesen und verwenden können.

Noch jemand der mir helfen kann??

danke im vorraus...

mfg little


----------



## Guest (1. Jun 2008)

http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic70113_objectoutputstream.html


----------



## Morgyr (1. Jun 2008)

Ich würde nicht das ganze Object speichern.
Es würde doch reichen mit combobox.getSelectedIndex() die Position in Variablen zu speichern und anschließend in die Datei. Mit diesen Variablen wird weitergearbeitet. Wenn das Programm neugestartet wird, wird am Anfang die Datei gelesen und die Variablen initialisiert.

Texte darüber findest du hier: http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/javainsel7/javainsel_13_001.htm#mj5c3809c0318cfba5c2be67ad74adea6b


----------



## FArt (2. Jun 2008)

Einfach: selber den Text schreiben oder Propertydatei, wurde ja schon angesprochen.

Auch einfach: Beans lassen sich ohne Aufwand in XML schreiben: http://java.sun.com/j2se/1.4.2/docs/api/java/beans/XMLEncoder.html


----------

